# Some frog pics- ID uncertain



## Naja_nivea (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi,

I saw lots of frogs one night while camping a few months ago in SW. 

I am not entirely sure of this species. Saw several of these and think they are Moaning frogs (Heleioporus eyrei)




















I think these are Marbled Burrowing frogs (Heleioporus psammophilus) but also think they might be Pobblebonks














Western Green Tree Frog (Litoria moorei)













Nearby lake. saw tiny snake swim by right where swimmer is at dusk. Think it was Black Naped snake but no pics. Also saw shed skin of very large dugite nearby.


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Feb 6, 2010)

oh wow, those first two have stunning eyes!
sorry, i cant help you with the ID, id just ID them as super cute!


----------



## xavarx7 (Feb 6, 2010)

hey mate with the first frog it looks like Heleioporus psammophilus like what you said (Frogs of Australia > Heleioporus psammophilus / Sand Frog) because when looking at his underside its much different to my Pobblebonks (banjo's)


----------



## froggyboy86 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice finds, I'd love to head to WA and look for some of the frogs there. Its tricky in SW WA because there are several species of Heleioporus in the area and they are difficult to distinguish based on photos. Did you happen to see if any of the frogs had nuptial spines?


----------



## Naja_nivea (Feb 7, 2010)

I am sure you are right about one of them being sand frog, xav, got some pics jumbled up.

Never knew to check for nuptial spine and know little abut frogs as snakes are more my thing but knew lots of people here love their froggies.

Was hoping to get a Western Spotted frog in few months as upgrading license and not many species allowed in WA but seems like it would be major mission to find 1 for sale here. (not allowed buy from other stat even).


----------



## Rach85 (Feb 7, 2010)

Those pics turned out pretty good


----------

